# Balance Bikes 1995 Catalogue - scans.



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Thought I'd drag out my 1995 catalogue and post it up.

I had an AL450 which was the plum mirror colour, STX/RC group with a Halson Inversion that was later swapped to a better Mag 21. Had a lot of happy miles on that bike.

It got pinched from the gym in around 1997, so I dedicate this pictorial to it.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Unfortunately the specs page with the components was illegible, and not worth posting up.


----------



## ///Monster (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to dig up an old thread. I kinda have a thing for balance. I've never seen a catalogue and didn't know they made the TT750 or TT550. I've never seen one of these TT bikes and if I did, I might like to buy one. I bought my Balance AL550 second hand with no paperwork. I always assumed it was a 95 but your catalogue doesn't list the AL550 as a 1995 model. Not many people seem to know much about these bikes.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, the 550's there.










What colour is your AL550?


----------



## ///Monster (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't know how I missed it. But I see it now. haha thanks!

Mine is green. I bought it about 10 years ago and continually add parts on it. The biggest problem is that I really like the bike but I've actually grown a little since I was 15 when I picked it up. At 6'5" now I've pretty much maxed out the seat post. If I could find a 20" TTPro frame I'd probably bite and move over most of my parts and upgrade the components. Which I am considering doing anyway.










The only picture I could find of it right now is hanging upside down in the garage.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yours is a later model - in fact Mountain Bike Action mag had a comp and gave away that exact bike, complete with green Tioga Pyschos  in around '97.


----------



## ///Monster (Jan 18, 2008)

They're old michelins now. I think I picked up the green tire on clearance. Come to think of it, most of the stuff on my bike is closeout specials. I wish I had the old manitou fork but I remember throwing it away after being so mad at it for replacing elastomers for the billionth time.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

One of my pals sold Balance for a while. I remember seeing an FS450 once, several chromo models, and the Killer B BMX's were popular too.


----------



## digdub (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anybody know off hand what the steerer tube length was on the Balance 450? I'm looking to pick up a fork and do a tune-up on the old classic.


----------



## ///Monster (Jan 18, 2008)

The steerer tube length? Can you measure the bike or the fork on your bike?


----------



## Screamin'Steve-go-lightly (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey all you guys, 
I'm pleased to see that I'm not the only one still riding an old balance!!
Mine is a CR550, bloody solid 14 yrs of service & still rollin'!!!
OK I've changed all the equipment, but the frame is as solid as ever!
I've killed a landrover, a french taxi a few trees & fallen off cliffs(smallish ones) I have just 2 regrets,It's a little heavy & I can't put disc brakes on,
By the way if any one has an AL or TT frame for sale I might be tempted!!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I dont trust that company personally, I had one of there bmx cruzers in the mid 90's...it snapped like a toothpic shortly after I bought it.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

jeffgothro said:


> I dont trust that company personally, I had one of there bmx cruzers in the mid 90's...it snapped like a toothpic shortly after I bought it.


Could it have been...I don't know...an isolated incident maybe?

paranoia is funny...


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

They made cruisers? I only ever saw the MTB's and Killer B BMX lines.


----------



## onfloat (Jan 12, 2009)

Sideknob said:


> Yeah, the 550's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's what mine looked like when it was new!! I used to work for a dealer back in 95 and picked one up. I can't say that I will ever regret it!! Wish I would have grabbed an FS too.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Yeah, I remember looking at an FS450 and wondering....


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

*Al450*

Found this thread and some others when I originally came across the bike I picked up yesterday. It is a '95 AL450 in original condition. So original it seems that it has never been serviced. It has been used well or either moved around a lot. The purple and clear coat are pretty torn up. The frame is in good shape though so I may strip it down and polish it. I have already taken most of the parts off and plan on donating them to a local reuse group. It took me a while to get the bottom bracket out and I am still having trouble separating the stem from the Answer Manitou Magnum fork.

Has anybody held onto these forks and updated them? Curious as to weather it is worth the trouble. For this new build I don't need a lot of travel since it will be a winter/drop bar trainer.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

This is one of those companies whose bikes were completely boring and unremarkable in every way.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Vlad said:


> This is one of those companies whose bikes were completely boring and unremarkable in every way.


I guess you could say the same about many companies.....


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

I expected there to be at least one person with something to say that was of no use. I guess Vlad didn't read that this frame would get an overhaul and be used to withstand the elements not to hang on the wall or use for those special VRC rides. I actually found it at a Pawn Shop while searching them to see if there was anything good out there. This was cheap and I like that the tt is longer than most bikes of that time period. I have short legs and a torso so most of the time I am having to run a longer stem. If it doesn't work out well, I will keep it as a loner or donate it too. I do still hope to find something worth my searches one of these days.

First I have to get the stem to come lose from the steering tube.


----------



## robinmiller (May 31, 2005)

Vlad said:


> This is one of those companies whose bikes were completely boring and unremarkable in every way.


Honestly, that was my impression of Balance as well. Boring Taiwanese frames with generic component specs and ugly graphics.

It sounds like they weren't bad bikes though.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

The Ti models look really sweet with the white into raw fade - pretty brave since most companies at that time considered painting ti was the devils work...


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Crawfishy said:


> I expected there to be at least one person with something to say that was of no use. I guess Vlad didn't read that this frame would get an overhaul and be used to withstand the elements not to hang on the wall or use for those special VRC rides. I actually found it at a Pawn Shop while searching them to see if there was anything good out there. This was cheap and I like that the tt is longer than most bikes of that time period. I have short legs and a torso so most of the time I am having to run a longer stem. If it doesn't work out well, I will keep it as a loner or donate it too. I do still hope to find something worth my searches one of these days.
> 
> First I have to get the stem to come lose from the steering tube.


Hey, you don't have to justify what you plan to do with your bike.... My post was about as useful as an agreeable and positive post about a more interesting company. You just happened to get your feelings hurt. Relax!


----------



## Crawfishy (Jun 17, 2004)

Yes and now I will go cry in my '89 PowerBar wrapper. As many know, if you plan on only getting positive replies to your threads, this is not the forum to come to. I welcome all. Now, does anybody have any thoughts on the Magnum fork? I know I can switch it out to springs if I decide to go that route.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Sold those at the shop I managed in 96/97, didn't think the Mtn Bikes were that great (not bad, just your normal average 90's mtn bike) BUT I did race one of their BMX cruisers and it was sweet. Held up to street bashing pretty well too, guess that would be urban riding nowadays . The only ride I did with it that sucked was about a 20 mile loop keeping up with a guy on a mtn. bike. Imagine stand up...pedal,pedal,pedal...stretch legs, coast, stand up, pedal,pedal, pedal, let's just say there's a reason BMX races are one lap.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I know this is a old thread.. but I had to get on here and post..

I just scored a 1997 Balance AL550... Cleaning her up and tuning her.

Posting a thread when I finish the rehab! Love the retro-ish stuff!


----------



## chevynut (May 23, 2011)

*1997 Balance AL450*

Were there any differences in the AL550, AL450 and AL350 frames or was it just the components?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

The AL450 and up had butted tubing. Below that they were plain gauge Al. 

I was in the LBS the other day looking at Specialized duallies and lo and behold in the back room was hanging and AL450, plum mirror, with the rigid chromo fork. Brought back some memories.


----------



## Panzer (Jun 7, 2011)

I know it's an old thread but thanks for posting these scans
There's very little info about Balance bikes out there

My FS-450 looks different to the one here though...I guess it a year thing


----------



## Judd120 (Mar 13, 2012)

*My Balance Al750*

Hi Everyone,

I found this thread while looking for a new Bottom Bracket for my Balance AL-750... can you believe the old Shimano UN51 has lasted since 1996... that's nearly 15 years of hard riding!!!

Anyway, I didn't realise that there were other people out there who have and still love this bike brand!! I picked up my AL-750 while living in Sweden back in 1996 and it is a joy! I've still got all the original parts, though I've changed the saddle, headset, pedals, brakes, tires and replaced the Xray shifters... check out the pics! I just love the Xray shifters and have recently got replacements off Ebay. There's nothing comparable today!

It's an amazing bike and regularly beats the heck out of modern MTBs on the straight... the Al-750 is so fast and looks so good!

Best wishes to you all! Comments are welcome!

Jude

P.S. Does anyone have the catalogue for the 750? I'd love a scan of that!!!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dude, you didn't have to copy and paste the same thing into every Balance thread ever.


----------



## Judd120 (Mar 13, 2012)

Mmmm maybe, but honestly what difference does it make? I just wanted to share my love of this bike...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

It's called spam.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Judd120 said:


> Mmmm maybe, but honestly what difference does it make? I just wanted to share my love of this bike...


Its the difference between wanting to share your love of this bike...and being annoying about it.


----------



## Franicus (Dec 17, 2011)

*Nice!*

I appreciate the balance posts bud.. It's hard to find info on these bikes and any inclination that the passion still burns for Balance mtn bikes is welcomed by all that once owned one. Your 750 is in nice condition. I bet it rides well with the updated parts. I actually have the same bike, year, color, and size! she's totally original, minus a middle chainring and freehub. manitou 4's, gripshift xrays still kickin and even the goretex cables remain silky smooth. I also own a upgraded 1995 AL550 which was my first real racebike and is what truly caused me to become a Balance fanboy. Most who owned a mountain bike around my hometown (the MT. Snow area of southern Vermont) in the mid 90's owned a Balance. We even had a small race team that all rode balance aluminum and won races on those polished/anodised beasts. The frames were rattle your fillings out stiff and FAST. Put your foot down and all the power went to the wheel..no flex. I caught the carbon bug in 1998 and bought a mongoose Iboc team sx carbon fiber frame and thought it would be an upgrade. Going from my Balance to that wet noodle was a odd transition which I did not like. Sure, the carbon was lighter but I could look down and watch the bottom bracket move from right to left when out of the saddle. After years of numb hands and tingly feet, it didnt feel right to have that much flex. A season went by and I sold the carbon to move the parts back to my red al550 frame...then I bought the 750 because i realised how much I love them. These days they arent my main bikes, but I'll never sell them. Nothing catches the eye like these bikes. Whenever I have friends over, it's the al750 and the al550 rack that gets the looks and starts the convo.. the convo which usually ends in "No, I'm not looking to get rid of either of them"
Keep the Balance posts and story's comming, They were well built bikes produced in a great time in mountain biking


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Franicus said:


> I appreciate the balance posts bud.. It's hard to find info on these bikes and any inclination that the passion still burns for Balance mtn bikes is welcomed by all that once owned one.  Your 750 is in nice condition. I bet it rides well with the updated parts. I actually have the same bike, year, color, and size! she's totally original, minus a middle chainring and freehub. manitou 4's, gripshift xrays still kickin and even the goretex cables remain silky smooth. I also own a upgraded 1995 AL550 which was my first real racebike and is what truly caused me to become a Balance fanboy. Most who owned a mountain bike around my hometown (the MT. Snow area of southern Vermont) in the mid 90's owned a Balance. We even had a small race team that all rode balance aluminum and won races on those polished/anodised beasts. The frames were rattle your fillings out stiff and FAST. Put your foot down and all the power went to the wheel..no flex. I caught the carbon bug in 1998 and bought a mongoose Iboc team sx carbon fiber frame and thought it would be an upgrade. Going from my Balance to that wet noodle was a odd transition which I did not like. Sure, the carbon was lighter but I could look down and watch the bottom bracket move from right to left when out of the saddle. After years of numb hands and tingly feet, it didnt feel right to have that much flex. A season went by and I sold the carbon to move the parts back to my red al550 frame...then I bought the 750 because i realised how much I love them. These days they arent my main bikes, but I'll never sell them. Nothing catches the eye like these bikes. Whenever I have friends over, it's the al750 and the al550 rack that gets the looks and starts the convo.. the convo which usually ends in "No, I'm not looking to get rid of either of them"
> Keep the Balance posts and story's comming, They were well built bikes produced in a great time in mountain biking


Be sure to cut and past this reply to each of Jude's post. Don't miss any!


----------



## Franicus (Dec 17, 2011)

I searched for some info on a bike I own.. 
I found this thread.. 
I replied to a post which was actually helpful in my search for information.. 
I get a jerk reply? 
I'd say your looking for a fight... 
Then get out of behind your computer and go find one.. 
Whats it to you anyway? 
That guys bike has travled with him all over the world and hasnt let him down.. 
who cares if he wants to tell the world... 
oh, thats right, people who want to end others joy.. 
thats a classy trait to have.. 

i guess it's a crime to post things about Balance bikes in Balance threads.. I mean god forbid that the Balance owners comunicate with eachother..

get over yourself...


----------



## Panzer (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice AL-750...here's my FS-450

I'm sure I've posted pics of it elsewhere around here so I hope I don't get into trouble


----------



## Judd120 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I've been really disappointed by some of the replies here to the fact I posted a Balance bike message on four Balance focused threads. Again, it was not my intention to upset anyone, all I wanted to do was make contact with Balance enthusiasts and share my joy about finding the threads and about this brilliant brand and bike. 

To be honest, this enthusiasm is what I thought the threads were intrinsically about, so the subsequent aggression and attacks were quite disturbing. Furthermore, they were completely unwarranted. 'Spam' is defined as sending the same, gratuitous and often illicit message, indiscriminately, to large numbers of recipients... four, relevant, highly focused posts are therefore NOT spam even if they contained the same text. In fact, if my 'critics' had read the posts and the whole object of the threads, they'd see that they are relevant to each thread and that at no point did I offer Viagra or some get-rich-scheme from an Nigerian Ex-President... 

So, after a great ride on my Balance AL-750 this morning where I considered this, lets be frank, pretty childish attacks, I decided not to retaliate and point out the negative individuals or attack back, but say simply that I think your responses are unwarranted and moreover unworthy of this forum. Consequently, I would suggest that you go elsewhere, and read posts and the thread objectives before negatively criticising and attacking in future. Or even better, please why not stay, go for a ride, chill out and get some... BALANCE  

Then, when you've caught up, maybe you could share your Balance bikes on these Balance threads? 

Or why else are you on them? 

Don't tell me it's just to put snide, inflammatory comments? Isn't that called 'trolling'? 

So, put as simply as possible, please put up or shut up! 

To Franicus, thank you so much for your posts! It was absolutely great that you replied and shared some of the fascinating history of your Balance bikes. What you wrote really resonated with my own experiences as I moved to a carbon fibre bike myself, which I eventually sold too, because it felt soft after my Balance aluminium. Of course, I can only agree that they still perform, (rattle like hell!), and grab attention despite being 15 years old in some cases. I regularly get asked where I bought it, especially after, (no disrespect to the brand), out-distancing a modern Cannondale or other make on cross-country flats. 

In fact, as I mentioned in my original post, I bought mine while living in Sweden. While over there I used it extensively cross-country even in Winter, where the hard tail frame really came into its own in snow and ice. The shiny aluminium alloy frame is also beautiful in such weather, and I swear provided a 'glinting' psychological advantage when competing with my local club. One referee accused me of putting other people off because the polished metal refracted the light!!! This was, of course, before such polished frames became much more common.

How is the terrain in 'MT. Snow area of southern Vermont'? I checked on Google Earth and it looks like an amazing place to live. Now-a-days, I usually ride my 750 in Lancashire and the Lake District of the UK, where there are some great hilly trails and scenery. I've also taken this bike to Australia where it performed brilliantly in the outback... though strangely the bike, despite all the shiny metal, never got too hot in the up to 50c / 122 °F temperatures! The reddish soil did make it look like it was bleeding though!

Any chance you can post a picture of your bikes? I'd love to see them, and again thank you for your kind reply and much appreciated defence.

To Panzer, thank you too for your reply and posting the picture. What can I say but you have a beautiful 450! It looks brand new!!! I love the little details like the red bolts and touches here and there. Also, the forks are magnificent - may I ask what brand they are? Also, are you still using Gripshifters? I had to replace my Xray 800s recently and it was a struggle to find them!

Best wishes to all,

Jude


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Judd120 said:


> Furthermore, they were completely unwarranted. 'Spam' is defined as sending the same, gratuitous and often illicit message, indiscriminately, to large numbers of recipients... four, relevant, highly focused posts are therefore NOT spam even if they contained the same text. In fact, if my 'critics' had read the posts and the whole object of the threads, they'd see that they are relevant to each thread and that at no point did I offer Viagra or some get-rich-scheme from an Nigerian Ex-President...


Hey Jude, when you cut and paste the exact same thing in FIVE threads, it is exactly as you defined it above. SAME. GRATUITOUS. and INDISCRIMINATELY TO A LARGE NUMBER OF RECIPIENTS. So even under your very own definition, it is spam.

You can be enthusiastic about your bike. Everybody welcomes that but you also hijacked other people's build thread with your own bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Franicus said:


> I searched for some info on a bike I own..
> I found this thread..
> I replied to a post which was actually helpful in my search for information..
> I get a jerk reply?
> ...


I was just diggin' at Jude a bit. Didn't expect to get you riled up too. Bonus!



Judd120 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been really disappointed by some of the replies here to the fact I posted a Balance bike message on four Balance focused threads. Again, it was not my intention to upset anyone, all I wanted to do was make contact with Balance enthusiasts and share my joy about finding the threads and about this brilliant brand and bike.
> 
> ...


Not reading that drivel.


----------



## Judd120 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi girlonbike

ha ha ha pathetic!!! I haven't laughed so much for a long time. Can you not handle a reasoned response without resorting to nitpicking and laughable attempts to redefine spamming? Don't you have anything better to do than harass and attack people for contributing to 4, oh damn, 5 threads, most of which had been inactive for well for years? Posts that were R-E-L-E-V-A-N-T, carefully written, and purposely posted to Balance threads, even including photographs, but just happened to be written to match each with one answer?

SPAM is writing sad and aggressive messages like yours on a Balance thread, when you have no actual interest in contributing to those Balance threads, other than in intentionally attacking and upsetting posters!

SPAM is trying, but failing miserably as you do, to redefine itself for something other than what it is, time wasting and unsolicited aggression.

People who actually have Balance bikes and want to discuss and share have answered positively... or have you not bothered to read Franicus' and Panzer's responses? Of course you have... didn't feel good being owned, huh?

Franicus even berates you and your SPAM TROLL chums for this nasty behaviour... which is really only possible because you can hide behind a keyboard thousands of miles away, get off on the attention, and want to destroy other peoples joy in Balance bikes, and hey lets not mince words here, probably cycling as whole.

You have failed.

Please get over yourself, get a life and go away. I'm not interested and if you are not interested in Balance bikes then don't sign up to the threads about them!

Bye bye I'm off biking... emails from this forum blocked and deleted.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Seriously. Shut up, psycho.


----------



## Panzer (Jun 7, 2011)

The front suspension is Girvin Vector linkage forks...far from the greatest forks ever made but, they go well with the 450 in that they make the bike opposite to the norm with a coil-shock and linkage suspension at the front and telescopic forks at the rear, plus they are nice polished alloy too

Sadly the shifters are not matched
It has a Gripshift on one side and a Revoshift on the other...the Revoshift is smoother and nicer to use but is bulkier


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Judd120 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been really disappointed by some of the replies here to the fact I posted a Balance bike message on four Balance focused threads. Again, it was not my intention to upset anyone, all I wanted to do was make contact with Balance enthusiasts and share my joy about finding the threads and about this brilliant brand and bike.
> 
> ...


Its cool bro, chill. I know exactly how you feel, I love My G.T.s, and I love posting the pics of them, and lord knows there are quite a few G.T. threads/forums I can post to but I dont, for one, there are to many, and as one of the mods I belive pointed out, its a little annoying, and considerd rude if its in someone elses thread. Also not everyone shares your enthusiasim, personally (and this is more torwards there BMX line) I dont like Balances, Ive broke there frames and dont like the brand, but thats somewhat subjective, if you like it and it works for you go for it. Your more than welcome here, and nobodys mad or angry with you, and when it comes to your post, we are just sayin' yanno.

Again, welcome to MTBR-VRC

J.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Judd120 said:


> Hi girlonbike
> 
> ha ha ha pathetic!!! I haven't laughed so much for a long time. Can you not handle a reasoned response without resorting to nitpicking and laughable attempts to redefine spamming? Don't you have anything better to do than harass and attack people for contributing to 4, oh damn, 5 threads, most of which had been inactive for well for years? Posts that were R-E-L-E-V-A-N-T, carefully written, and purposely posted to Balance threads, even including photographs, but just happened to be written to match each with one answer?
> 
> ...


WOW...guess I wasted my time posting in this thread.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Judd120 said:


> Bye bye I'm off biking... emails from this forum blocked and deleted.


Woohoo!

Has VRC attracted more nut cases lately? Is this a good sign or bad one....?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Woohoo!
> Has VRC attracted more nut cases lately? Is this a good sign or bad one....?


I don't know, but his is making me want to sell my Balance collection. :sad:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer said:


> Nice AL-750...here's my FS-450
> 
> I'm sure I've posted pics of it elsewhere around here so I hope I don't get into trouble


Sorry Panzer for the sidetrack. Thanks for posting!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> WOW...guess I wasted my time posting in this thread.


Nah. I enjoyed your post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Franicus (Dec 17, 2011)

Someone is passionate about a bike they own and they want the world to know how well it served them for 20 years... that makes you want to sell all your Balances?

whats wrong with this picture?

honestly.. hit the reset button on your brain..


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Has VRC attracted more nut cases lately? Is this a good sign or bad one....?


With all due respect, this is an incredibly cliquish forum that is weirdly aggressive to anything outside a very specific niche - even more specific than the larger "VRC" category. I don't understand why some need to insult others. I'm somewhat insulated from this because i apparently have a "cool" bike, but I certainly don't condone this sort of bullying behavior.

But you all know this is the flavor of this forum and aren't bothered by it. (yet surprised when you get reactions like Judd's? It happens all too often)

Having said all that, there is some absolutely stunning content and posters in this forum and is the reason I look past the unfortunate behaviors.

And Panzer - I am digging the funkiness of that bike a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I can hear that, but I think some gentle nudging/censure for dredging up multiple (old) threads on Balance just to paste the same blurb and pic was appropriate in this case. The counter reaction was actually kind of surprising to me, to tell the truth.

No one would have batted an eye had he dropped his posts in _two_ threads instead of copy/paste thread-jacking other peoples' contributions without even commenting on them.



GMF said:


> And Panzer - I am digging the funkiness of that bike a lot :thumbsup:


Agreed as well.


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Yo-Nate-y - yeah, after looking back over the thread it went from multiple very slightly rude remarks to his "you all can go eff yourselves". It was indeed a bit... over-reacted? I would contend that it was still initiated by the old guard. But whatever, this isn't anything to get one's chamois in a bunch.

Also, i'm not calling you out here, by any means, your quote just triggered something i had been thinking about lately. This forum... heck, most any forum, could do more with the "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" approach to posting.

I guess what ultimately prompted me to reply here was a previous thread where someone on craigslist was contacted about a bike s/he misrepresented and then the whole vitriol that spewed forth from both sides on that. Just unnecessary all the way around, and more bothersome to me is that no one seemed to care.

Anyway, despite being the VRC forum, there are a lot of newbies who come through here who don't appreciate the more subtle points of forum etiquette, and i'm just saying a little more understanding would probably make this a classier joint befitting the presence of Joe Breeze, Charlie Kelly, and the like.

I'm done


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

GMF said:


> Yo-Nate-y - yeah, after looking back over the thread it went from multiple very slightly rude remarks to his "you all can go eff yourselves". It was indeed a bit... over-reacted? I would contend that it was still initiated by the old guard. But whatever, this isn't anything to get one's chamois in a bunch.
> 
> Also, i'm not calling you out here, by any means, your quote just triggered something i had been thinking about lately. This forum... heck, most any forum, could do more with the "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" approach to posting.
> 
> ...


its a sink or swim thing. get some arm floaties and you'll be fine

if a little back and forth rubs you the wrong way, the internet might not be the place for you


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

GMF said:


> With all due respect, this is an incredibly cliquish forum that is weirdly aggressive to anything outside a very specific niche - even more specific than the larger "VRC" category. I don't understand why some need to insult others. I'm somewhat insulated from this because i apparently have a "cool" bike, but I certainly don't condone this sort of bullying behavior.


Hey, this was never about the bike. You were not insulated from it because of your bike. You've always taken advice and comments quite well (at least it seems like it when you post).

If we want the Charlie Kellys and the Rodys and the Joe Breezes and the Ken Beaches and the Victor Vicentes to post, we have to have the content to interest them to comment.

I think you are incorrect. There are plenty of low end stuff that people bite their tongues about. It was the delivery that brought on the comments.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

yo-Nate-y said:


> I can hear that, but I think some gentle nudging/censure for dredging up multiple (old) threads on Balance just to paste the same blurb and pic was appropriate in this case. The counter reaction was actually kind of surprising to me, to tell the truth.
> 
> No one would have batted an eye had he dropped his posts in _two_ threads instead of copy/paste thread-jacking other peoples' contributions without even commenting on them.


Exactly. 
No one is slammin' the bike. Or this guys love for the bike. 
The only very specific thing we're doing....is giving the guy some grief for taking a personal experience...and doing an impersonal thing by cutting and pasting it over and over and over and over and over (five overs). Thats unusual forum behavior IMO.
Being the close knit community the VRC is....all of us regulars read just about every thread. I know I do.



hollister said:


> its a sink or swim thing. get some arm floaties and you'll be fine
> if a little back and forth rubs you the wrong way, the internet might not be the place for you


Amen Bubba.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Franicus said:


> Someone is passionate about a bike they own and they want the world to know how well it served them for 20 years... that makes you want to sell all your Balances?
> 
> whats wrong with this picture?
> 
> honestly.. hit the reset button on your brain..


Sarcasm is hard.

In all honesty, I would never own a Balance.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Sarcasm is hard.
> 
> In all honesty, I would never own a Balance.


I was going to quote that guy....and comment that judging by your (meaning his) forum stats you dont know Rumpfy well enough to know he's yankin your chain.

because...









In all honesty, I didnt think you would either.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffgothro said:


> because...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, ta daaaa!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Exactly.
> No one is slammin' the bike. Or this guys love for the bike.
> The only very specific thing we're doing....is giving the guy some grief for taking a personal experience...and doing an impersonal thing by cutting and pasting it over and over and over and over and over (five overs). Thats unusual forum behavior IMO.
> Being the close knit community the VRC is....all of us regulars read just about every thread. I know I do.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the total was five posts, and thus is was written once, then copied and pasted over and over and over and over (four overs).


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I want Rumpfys Balance collection.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the total was five posts, and thus is was written once, then copied and pasted over and over and over and over (four overs).


Haha! Ah, I stand corrected!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> I want Rumpfys Balance collection.


How much you got? :skep:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> How much you got? :skep:


One manky Trek water bottle/petri dish and a split 700c x 54 tube. Two things I know you need. You pay shipping.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> One manky Trek water bottle/petri dish and a split 700c x 54 tube. Two things I know you need. You pay shipping.


Deal!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

jeff said:


> I want Rumpfys Balance collection.


It looks like this:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


> I was going to quote that guy....and comment that judging by your (meaning his) forum stats you dont know Rumpfy well enough to know he's yankin your chain.
> 
> because...
> 
> ...


Oh my god. That drum roll is the funniest thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Panzer said:


> The front suspension is Girvin Vector linkage forks...far from the greatest forks ever made but, they go well with the 450 in that they make the bike opposite to the norm with a coil-shock and linkage suspension at the front and telescopic forks at the rear, plus they are nice polished alloy too
> 
> Sadly the shifters are not matched
> It has a Gripshift on one side and a Revoshift on the other...the Revoshift is smoother and nicer to use but is bulkier


I'm very sorry that your bike got lost in this. Please start a new thread and let's give that Balance a fair shot.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Actually, I thought that Balance w/ the Girvins was kinda cool too.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

I just picked this AL350 off of Craigslist. It had been stored for a few years and the guy had upgraded a few items including the front fork..remember Manitou SX? (circa 97 or 98)
I can't wait to tune it up and take it out for a ride.


----------



## Mrs Maec (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi,

I'm new here. 

I realise that this is an old thread, but a few days back we bought a Balance 450 FS for a bargain price and were hoping to find out a bit more about the company (which is practically unknown here in Germany).

I registered here in the forum and have now been activated (I didn't feel a thing! ;-)), but I am unable to see the photos in this thread. Or to be more precise: The photos are all fuzzy and each one has a big PhotoBucket logo on it.

Could some kind soul tell me what I am doing wrong, please? 

I would love to be able to look at the catalogue.

Many thanks and best regards,
Karen


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

photobucket doesn't allow linking pics anymore unless you pay them. that's why you can't see them now..


----------



## Mrs Maec (Nov 23, 2019)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> photobucket doesn't allow linking pics anymore unless you pay them. that's why you can't see them now..


Ah! That explains it.

That's a shame. :-(

Thanks for the speedy reply!

Best regards,
Karen


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

@Sideknob - any chance you could upload the catalog again?


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Photobucket was actually showing these the other day, so I downloaded them while the links were working. There is a bunch of information floating around on different forums regarding these bikes so I figured I would consolidate what is known in this thread since it actually has some reference material.

- Advanced geometry for the time 71/73.5 on all models

- TT-550/750 was a hand built Sandvik Ti frame

- AL-450/550/750 shared the same hand built 7005HT frame

- At least 1995-96? AL frames were constructed of ALCOA tubing, literature & decals suggest the frames were built overseas (why claim "USA assembled" vs "Built in USA"?) but it seems strange that ALCOA tubing would be sent overseas for production, also seems strange that a US based company would switch from a foreign supply of AL to a USA source as production ramped up as opposed to the other way around. I remember reading somewhere (unable to find it again) stating that at least the early frames were built in NORCAL, maybe someone has some old MB/MTB action magazines floating around with more info?

Three color/graphics designs during their production in the mid-90's. From 92?-94 the DT just had white outlined lettering for "Balance" and the TT had a split oval decal near the front that depicted the model number with a "hand-scribbled". The seat tube has a large black font "7005 series aluminum" decal at the base and and white font "USA assembled" decal above the h2o cage mounts and an American flag decal above that just under the TT font:








95-96? (shown in 1995 catalog) the DT font added black fill to the font of "Balance" with a matching font on the TT depicting the model number. Seat tube decals changed and incorporated a USA flag into the "USA Assembled" decal and swapped the USA flag at the top of the ST to a Balance Championship logo depicting their 1993 top of podium status in both World Downhill and NORBA Dual Slalom.








96?-98? I have never seen one of these in person, but based on the evolution of the seat post decals I have to assume this was the final design scheme which lasted until the end of the company's production around 1998. I looks like the DT fill of the "Balance" font got changed to silver, the outline switched to black and a second outline/shadow that was white. The TT decal had a matching font to depict the model number and the ST decals remained the same. There does appear to be a change in the frame construction by way of a reinforced HT/DT joint. The geometry appears unchanged.


----------



## Mrs Maec (Nov 23, 2019)

That is brilliant!

Many thanks indeed for going to so much trouble. I really appreciate it!

Best regards,
Karen


----------



## flitzr951 (Mar 20, 2009)

Mrs Maec said:


> That is brilliant!
> 
> Many thanks indeed for going to so much trouble. I really appreciate it!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I am happy that this will now be captured in perpetuity, haha. I learned from the process as well and am now on the hunt for one of the TT frames. The shop I worked at BITD sold Balances, but I never saw a TT-550/750 and I can't find any other pictures out there in googleland - so if anyone has any info on a TT model please share it here, along with any other Balance history to help paint a more complete picture. I know they had features in the various bike magazines of the day and one of their models won "Bike of the Year".


----------

